# Hi, i'm Xiomara.



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

Im a dutch girl called Xiomara, almost 19 years old and in love with mac since feb 2007. My English is not really good, sorry for that.
Im lookin forward to meet you guys/girls/makeupaddict. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ask me everything and i will do my best to response in english.


----------



## franimal (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the name! Welcome!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 11, 2009)

Enjoy the site!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## n_c (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!! Welcome to Specktra, you will love it here


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2009)

Xiomara!


----------



## XIOMR- (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! Im sure I will love it!


----------



## Willa (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome darling
Don't worry about your english, it's not my main language either


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

